# Wet PO photos



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Raining heavily here again so decided to dunk the PO for a series of shots.

Hope you enjoy 'em.


----------



## RonaldWilson (May 1, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed them. Each and every shot is perfect and the watch is lovely.


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

Great shots - inspiring me to not just be lazy and click "like" but also write in to congratulate you. Regards.


----------



## laergan (Nov 20, 2011)

It's always nice to see some great PO photos! Thanks for taking the time to share them with us


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words all. Much appreciated.  
Glad you liked the shots.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice, I love your lighting, especially on the crown and clasp close-ups! If I might add a suggestion, you can also pull of some cool pics if you don't dunk the watch in the water but instead splash water over the watch. I did that on this orange PO-wannabe:


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Chris your photos are the best on WUS. I aspire to take some just half of what yours are. Keep up the great work my friend.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Too kind Dan, but thanks. 
You'll be turning your own out soon enough. Shoot lots!


----------



## SamDav (May 29, 2012)

wow. the drops are almost touchable


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

SamDav said:


> wow. the drops are almost touchable


Cheers! Had fun with these shots.


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

Muddy250 said:


> Cheers! Had fun with these shots.


Wonderful lighting and what a beautiful watch! Would you share your setup, especially on that last shot? I'm wondering how you have such an even white background with the watch half submerged.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Tim, here's a couple of shots I took of the setup.


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

Muddy250 said:


> Thanks Tim, here's a couple of shots I took of the setup.
> 
> View attachment 726864
> 
> ...


That's so cool. Thanks very much for sharing. I love the setup shots and seeing how people come up with some of these creative shots, especially using stuff you can mostly find around the house.

Suspending it with the string..never would have thought of that. And the bucket - of course! I was thinking some kind of wide, white bowl but who has something like that laying around? Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

No problem, happy to oblige. 
You can use almost anything you have to hand to rig shots up. The string is special technical string tho. ;-)


----------



## Crown and Caliber (Jan 12, 2012)

Incredible photos! I'm partial to the first one. What's your setup like for when you're taking pictures of the whole watch as opposed to a zoomed in portion of it?


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cheers! I'd set it up on a white or black cloth on the base of the light tent is all that would be different.


----------

